# NBL News- Off-Season 16/7/07



## sixers33 (May 28, 2006)

*Nash no longer a Sixer​*


> After spending the last six seasons with the 36ers, including helping them win a championship in 2002, The Advertiser newspaper has reported that Mark Nash has officially been released from the final year of his contract.
> 
> "We've come to terms with Mark and his agent and agreed to terminate the last year of his contract," said Sixers operations manager Paul Bauer according to the Advertiser.


http://www.nbl.com.au/default.aspx?s=newsdisplay&aid=5186

*Pepper arrives in Townsville​*


> Former New Zealand Breaker Ben Pepper flew into Townsville on Friday night and spent Saturday night watching his new Croc teammates, Kelvin Robertson and Michael Cedar, at the Townsville Heat game. He told the Townsville Bulletin that he liked the look of Robertson and Cedar in the QABL game.


http://www.nbl.com.au/default.aspx?s=newsdisplay&aid=5189

*Chuck Harmison Q&A​*


> With the 2007/08 season set to burst into action on 19 September, nbl.com.au caught up with NBL Operations General Manager Chuck Harmison to find out what’s happening behind the scenes at the League office.
> 
> 
> *nbl.com.au: What areas in particular will you be focusing on this year?*
> ...


http://www.nbl.com.au/default.aspx?s=featuredisplay&aid=5179


----------

